# cyalume goes POP!



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

My last cyalume... wast too far away... maybe 18/20feet...

I attemted a card cut...and a cyalume light...

The previous shot missed the card and hit the cyalume... lighting it....

The next hit the card..ripped it and smashed the cap off the cyalume...

Making a STINKING mess of my catchbox and surrounding areas


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes it stinks


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

stinkieshot ! lol

cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

YECHHH !!! I always wondered what was inside those things ... green goo ... Good shooting anyway. Looks like you are getting really good velocity with your rig.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Charles said:


> YECHHH !!! I always wondered what was inside those things ... green goo ... Good shooting anyway. Looks like you are getting really good velocity with your rig.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thats a weak set up mate.. not my usual as id ran out of theraband and took the bandset off another sling  ...

That green stuff STINKS big time.


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Nice shot! It does look cool with the back of your catchbox glowing. I am sure you enjoyed the cleanup. I will take your word that they stink, I will try to avoid finding out for myself.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Excellent shooting! Also made your shorts glow green! I also never realized the innards of those stunk so I am kinda glad that I saw it here first. Thanks for saving me the trouble of stinking up my basement.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sick! Your catchbox looks like you shot the Predator inside of it!! RUN TO DA CHOPPA!!!
Hehehe.
Nice video and cool shot.

Be well,
SF


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 52538


----------

